# Did I make the right choice?



## andonuts (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a student at Le Cordon Bleu in Chicago and I never really feel like I've been suckered into their sales pitch until I came across this forum and other sites talking bad about the school. I agree to and extent with some points that people have made (e.g. not having enough materials/equipment), but don't other schools go through that dilemma as well? I did read the article about the class action lawsuit against the schools, but the comments were polarizing. Some say the liked it, some say it was a waste. Should I save my grief/money and transfer to a place like Kendall?


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't go to one of the "mainstream" schools, but I did attend a university with a bachelors in culinary program. I was smart enough to tour the place, and talked to a few chefs before attending. Can't say the same for ENSP ha ha sorry had to take a shot at them. Don't take the website at their word is my best advice, carefully worded webpages and photo ops will get you every time! "Small class sizes" maybe they are understaffed and you will be on a waiting list. "Hands on" could mean not enough equipment. "Opportunity to work with local chefs" and they mean LOCAL!  I was very satisfied with my program, found time to teach myself pastry for free, to boot! In the words of one of the chefs "no other school would let you hang out in the kitchens like this."

Heres the word from the "powers that be"
 

Le Cordon Bleu (In America) - Diploma Mill

Art Institutes - Diploma Mill

Johnson & Wales - Good school... if you're rich

CIA - Diploma Mill/ Good school... if you're rich

French Culinary Institute - Good School... if you're rich


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Andonut,

     If you feel that you've made the right decision and you're learning then it's good for you. You can't always listen personal critiques/opinions. I've learned over the many years that if someone takes the time to write something negetive on the internet they usually have an agenda. Any type of education is productive. It all falls on the instructors. Learning the basics is only the start. Good instructors will not only teach but give you the tools to learn at a fast and furious pace once you enter the field.

   There is a high school up the way from us that has a terrible reputation as a really bad school with high drop out rates.

This same school has 7 students this year with national recognition and are attending schools like Harvard,West Point, etc.

The education is usually there. It's up to you to go get it.

   A lot of Chefs will not agree with this, but this industry is a career, not a profession. In the US we don't have any type of required  learning to practice our trade. It's open to any and all, and trust me, if I had a nickel for every time I heard" I want to have a business making cupecakes,cakes,catering out of my home" with no experience. I would be retired. Mothers are constantly nursing there families along. They don't decide they are going to nurse out of the home without professional degrees.LOL

   It can be a very rewarding career if you set your glory and financial goals. Please remember there is life outside the kitchen.

The very best to you in your career and keep in mind, Work to Live don't Live to Work.

Take all this with a grain of salt. Panini


----------



## andonuts (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks for the input, guys


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

andonuts:

It is incumbent upon you to do due diligence in researching and considering your education/vocational training.

Only you can decide which option is best for you and what course of action to take.

My advice is to consider doing an *ACF* *Apprenticeship*

[*Scott Community College*]










or attend a community college such as [in no particular order]:

*Washburne Culinary Institute*














































*Elgin Community College*



















*College of DuPage* [ACF Accredited]



























































































*College of Lake County*










*Moraine Valley Community College*










*Joliet Junior College* [ACF Accredited]



















*Triton College*










*Lincoln Land Community College*



















*Rend Lake College*










*Southwestern Illinois College* [ACF Accredited]










Good luck.


----------



## foodtroll (Mar 30, 2011)

It is incumbent upon you to do due diligence in researching and considering your education/vocational training.

Only you can decide which option is best for you and what course of action to take.

My advice is to consider doing an *ACF* *Apprenticeship*

What unknown said. He gave a list of the Comm colleges, let me recommend Metropolitan Community College in Omaha, the facilities are top-notch, the instructors have very good experience and and tenures and the price is ridiculously cheap for what is being offered there.

http://www.mccneb.edu/


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

If you are going to what I believe is the _Cooking & Hospitality Institute of Chicago_, then you are not, in my opinion, in a bad place at all. To quote a previous poster *Panini*, _"The education is usually there. It's up to you to go get it."_ My suggestion is to do whatever you have to to get yourself into the _*CHIC Cafe*_. It's a great place for _"hands-on"_ work, being supervised by instructors who for the most part will not let you goof up. Get yourself an attitude that focuses you on getting the education you are paying for. Your instructors should figure you out quickly enough and work to help you succeed.

When I was in school (CIA), I aggravated the bageebies out of my instructors by always being there on my off-time practicing, making someone stick around. As pain-in-the-butt as I was, none of them ever said NO. That, I believe, is what got me the backing and recommendations afterwards to allow me to do what I was able to do. A number of my (LOL) _"signature"_ dishes today came from the time I spent _"practicing"_.


----------

